# Fluval flex lighting



## jcspotless (2 Dec 2018)

Hi,

New to forum, so please excuse me if this is answered elsewhere. I am looking at setup of a low tech planted tank using Fuval Flex 57L. The LED that come with say LUX 2450, Watts 10.8, dimensions of tank 41x 39 x 39 cm. I have seen posts that minimum Lumen per litre 10-20 moving higher for more difficult plants. My understanding is 1 Lux = 1 Lumen / m2.

So with surface area of 0.19m2 (49 x 39cm) it would seem I have 466 lumen available so dividing by 57L gives me 8.1 lumen per L. Is this right? On that basis it seem to indicate I need an additional light source. Is my maths correct?


----------



## Kezzab (2 Dec 2018)

In my opinion you are over thinking it. You are aiming for low tech, so probably the last thing you need is more light.

If you are sticking to things like anubias, crypts, buce etc then you'll be fine.

Also others will tell you that lumens per litre is not a helpful rule of thumb, without a PAR metre it's pretty much guessing.

Just go for it and learn from it.

K


----------

